# How many units? - Does anyone know



## coders_rock! (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how many units can be billed for CPT codes 36140, 36245, & 37221?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## conleyclan (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not sure what you mean by how many units you can bill, but per CCI edits both codes 36245 and 36140 are integral to 37221.  The RVU's for 37221 are 15.64. Hope this helps.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 8, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Does anyone know how many units can be billed for CPT codes 36140, 36245, & 37221?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Your question is difficult to answer. It all depends on the documentation. I could think of 17 first order vessels (36245) below the diaphram just off the top of my head, and there may be more. It is highly doubtful all would be selected during a procedure.

Access (36140) depends on how many accesses are made (and documented), but this code is included in any catheter advancement and not separately billable.

37221 could be billed twice if both lt and rt side are treated, and these codes include catheter placement (36245) and access (36140).

HTH


----------



## coders_rock! (Jul 8, 2011)

The Dr. want to bill like this:

36140 - 2 units
36245 - 2 units
37221 - 2 units


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 8, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> The Dr. want to bill like this:
> 
> 36140 - 2 units
> 36245 - 2 units
> 37221 - 2 units



If you bill as such, you can expect that 36140(x2) and 36245(x2) will be rejected as components of 37221. Can you provide a report?


----------



## coders_rock! (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for responding Danny, but, I do not have a report, I am aware that these codes are bundled to 37221 when performed on the same vessel. it's a general question a physician is asking and I am not sure about it. My first thought is that you can bill 2 units for 37221, 36140  & 36245 simply because it's a bilateral code. If I am correct,:

*Incorrect* 
36140-RT                                  
36140-LT/59                             
36245-RT
36245-LT/59
37221-RT
37221-LT/59

*Correct*
37221-RT 
37221-LT/59



Am I on the right track?


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 12, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Thanks for responding Danny, but, I do not have a report, I am aware that these codes are bundled to 37221 when performed on the same vessel. it's a general question a physician is asking and I am not sure about it. My first thought is that you can bill 2 units for 37221, 36140  & 36245 simply because it's a bilateral code. If I am correct,:
> 
> *Incorrect*
> 36140-RT
> ...




My best guess would be 37221 RT and 37221 LT, you should not need the 59 modifier.
In the most common scenario, no other codes would be billed.

HTH


----------

